
Chrome 80 update cripples top cybercrime marketplace - Scoundreller
https://www.zdnet.com/article/chrome-80-update-cripples-top-cybercrime-marketplace/
======
Scoundreller
The structure and operation of the Genesis store was an interesting read.

MFA can't solve everything.

